# Commande iPad à distance



## tessierdl (22 Août 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai essayé de commander mon iPad avec mon iPhone 3GS par l'intermédiaire de l'app. "Remote" qui permet de gérer une bibliothèque iTunes sur l'ordinateur par wifi. Je comptais en faire autant avec la bibliothèque iTunes de l'iPad.... Hélas... 
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée? Une autre app.?
Merci à tous.


----------



## Tuncurry (22 Août 2011)

tessierdl a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée? Une autre app.?
> Merci à tous.



Salut, pas d'idées et plus globalement, si tu me permets d'élargir ton sujet : Comment commander l'Ipad avec une télécommande bluetooth (evtllmnt wifi) pour d'autres applications comme keynote par exemple (et qui ne soit pas un iphone) ?

Merci à tous d'avance


----------

